# hunting crows



## sudden thunder

Hey can anyone fill me in on hunting crows in Utah ! Like where I can find any regulations on this ?I've been looking and haven't found much info out . I've been on crow busters.com but that just said look up your state regs. Any help would be great . THANKS


----------



## sawsman

Copied from the DWR site:

R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds, Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.

(1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:

(i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and

(ii) any person killing American Crows or Black-billed Magpies shall:

(A) allow any federal warden or conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where American Crows or Black-billed Magpies are killed; and

(B) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.

(b) A person may kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies by any means, excluding bait, explosives or poison, and only on or over the threatened area.

(c) American Crows and Black-billed Magpies killed pursuant to this section shall be collected immediately and must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses or must be buried or incinerated.

(d) This subsection incorporates Section 50 CFR 21.42 and 21.43, 2002, ed., by reference.

(2)(a) A person may capture, transport, and kill or release a nuisance American porcupine, striped skunk, or Red squirrel without obtaining a certificate of registration.

(b) A nuisance American porcupine, striped skunk, or Red squirrel may be released only as follows:

(i) within 48 hours of capture;

(ii) within the county in which it was captured; and

(iii) in a location where it does not pose a risk to human health or safety, or create other conflict with humans, agriculture, or other animals.


----------



## sudden thunder

THANKS SAWSMAN. You nailed that one for me . That was just what I was looking for . Perfect. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Bax*

Does Utah have crows? I thought they were ravens...?


----------



## MeanGene

Utah has mostly if not all, RAVENS. I have a brother that used to think it was OK to shoot them when we were out hunting back in the 70's and 80's until the Fish and Game stopped us, not once but twice. After a few trips to the courts he realized IT'S NOT LEGAL. They are protected birds. VIA some treaty the United States made with mexico back in the 60's, so they would not shoot eagles I believe. As we were told by the DWR and judges in court, if it does not say you can in the proclamation then don't assume you can. We searched most of the western states proc's and took a copy of each to court with us to show that most of the other states had something to the effect that it was ILLEGAL to shoot them unless you were a rancher etc. protection your crops or stock. They changed it a couple years later and had something in Utah's proc for a while. I don't know if it's still in there but be careful.


----------



## sudden thunder

Thanks for all the info. sounds like crow hunting is out in Utah. to bad.


----------



## wyogoob

Crows are common year-round residents in Utah. They are designated as "common, permanent" on the Utah Ornithologogical Bird Checklist. 
See:http://www.wasatchaudubon.org/utah_checklist.htm

They can be distinguished from Ravens by their smaller frame, rounded tail, and distinctive "caaw caaw" vocals.

They are mostly summer residents in Evanston. In the 27 years of the Evanston Christmas Bird Count (I am the humble coordinator) they have only been counted twice. The Utah Christmas count circles do well on crows.

You can see how many crows were counted at all the Utah Christmas Bird Counts for over one-hundred years at: http://www.audubon.org/bird/cbc/hr/index.html


----------

